# Paid $3.08 a Gallon!!!!



## philo98 (Nov 25, 2006)

Use to live and work in Cambodia. Price of gas there is about the avg price of gas in the US which now is about $3.07/gallon for 87??. The problem was 95***37; of the population make less then $1/day so basically they had to work 4 days to buy 1 gallon of gas.

Also lived and worked in Europe for awhile. Gas has got to be about $6-$8/gallon now, if not more in some countries. I've never complained about gas prices in the US, I find it a bargain.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

$3.69 for crummy 91 Octane in the P.R.O.K. (Peoples Republik of Kaleeforenia)

I wouldn't mind if we were getting the 94 Octane they get on the east coast.


----------



## Journeyer (May 11, 2007)

Yesterday I filled my car up. The price per liter was 12.48NOK which equals to about $3 per liter, which in turn equals to about $9-10 per gallon of unleaded 98. The total fillup came to about 750NOK which equals to about $125. Now that's horrible for an oil producing nation. Still, I love my car and will not dump it for some sowing-machine-engine powered chick-mobile.


----------

